# Altura AP-C1001 E-TTL Auto-Focus Dedicated Flash



## Foxtrot_01 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello all,
I stumbled across this flash on amazon...
The main flash sells for around $80, if you add the trigger $99 and for two flashes and two triggers it's around $169. I bought a Nissin DI622 a couple years ago for $139. The Nissin has been good to me but I wanted to get everyone's impression on this Altura. It has 285 reviews on amazon 4.5/5 starts and 73 questions & answers. Anyone has had any experience with these? I am looking to get my girl her first flash and I was thinking about the Nissin but this sounds like a good deal. any assistance is much appreciated.

Also if anyone has any opinions on Nissin Di622 vs Yongnuo YN-560 IV vs Altura AP-C1001


----------

